# Saw a Motorcycle with LED tail/brake assly.



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 9, 2003)

Don't know what bike, couldn't EVEN catch it. But it was LEDs.

They really are getting "main stream". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## beemerphile (May 9, 2003)

The Honda CBR 600 and 954RR's both come with LED taillights. You won't catch either of those with anything less than a .357 magnum round. There are several others as well as aftermarket taillights for some others. - Lee


----------



## batterystation (May 9, 2003)

I have seen LED tail light assemblies in some semi trucks lately. Maybe a cluster of 20 or so. Very bright.

future lights


----------



## NightStorm (May 9, 2003)

LEDs on motorcycles make perfectly good sense when you consider many bikes have limited charging systems, small batteries (when compared to cars), and tend to kill incan filaments with vibration. One of the companies making aftermarket replacement tail lights for motorcycles can be found here. Keep it vertical. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Dan


----------



## Sutro_SoundWerks (May 10, 2003)

Your right Dan
LED is the way to go on a bike, I converted my fzr600 tail light and signals a couple years ago, they work great,are bright,dont pop,and use hardly any voltage.I left the switch in park for 3 days once with the tail light on, went to start it, fired right up.Hardly drained battery at all!
My next mod is going to be converting the headlights to LED! Would be totally trick looking. Beat the manufactures to the punch!

And your right Playboy, most of the new bikes have LED tail lights, and the guage clusters are full of LED's.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 10, 2003)

I guess I haven't payed much attention to it...

The guys bike he was riding with had a two piece/side-by-side tail assembly (incandescent - yuck) that flashed the right segment for turn. First time I ever noticed turn signals not on stalks.

And yes, the way some bikes vibrate (a chick would love the Yamaha 1200 I got rid of last year!) LEDs make a whole bunch of sense!


----------



## FC. (May 11, 2003)

Yamaha R1 and R6. Some BMWs.


----------



## PhotonBoy (May 28, 2003)

http://www.customdynamics.com/cateyez.htm

Not cheap at $210 or $230 a pop.


----------



## James S (May 28, 2003)

I saw an interesting one riding down the street last week. The 2 rear breaklights were replaced with LED's but they were blinking in a pattern that made it looks like it was wiggeling. At the stoplight I got a good look at it. Pretty neat and very eyecatching, even in daylight I noticed it far ahead and over a couple of lanes. I pulled in behind the guy to get a better look /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BLU3_SHOCK (Jan 22, 2004)

the wiggling ones are alltaza (sp?) my friend has his honda hatch back set up with them he has a red set and a blue set the blue he uses when showing off.


----------



## NightShift (Jan 22, 2004)

I wish they had 6 volt versions so I could use them for my moped


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 4, 2004)

Here is a site worth checking out.
www.amcmotorcycles.com.au


----------

